# When can i start taking a puppy outside?



## rigidid

I adopted a boxer/golden puppy last month, and since she had diarrhea at first, the vet suggested we postpone the vaccines. it's been a week since my meeting with him, and Lily seems to be ok now, so tomorrow she will get her first vaccine's round. the second two weeks after and the last one another two weeks after it. I don't know how it goes abroad, but where I live the common suggestion is to start outside of the house trips only a week after the second round. until then Lily is extremely bored at house with lots of energies. So will it be ok if i start taking her out after the first vaccine round, i mean will it be safe?

she's about 11 weeks old btw. i took her outside so far only when i held her on my hands, but she's getting heavier each day .


----------



## Kelsbells

It seems like after the second vaccination is the common recommendation. I've got a 6 week old pup who goes for her second in another few weeks, and the vet suggested she doesn't spend much time outside in the meantime. Basically, I've been letting her go out to go to the toilet, as well as 5 - 10mins running around sniffing everything, but that's it. I share your pain though, all I want to do is take her for a walk and I can't!


----------



## hanksimon

Talk with the Vet, perhaps I'm not up to date.

Ten years ago, when my dog was a pup, we didn't let him socialize with unknown dogs, or in unknown areas until after the third round of shots.

I had heard that two weeks after the second round is OK, but I did not ask a Vet.

We do have the possibility for Parvo and Distemper, both can be fatal. Your area may have lower exposure. The Vet will know.


----------



## Labsnothers

The period between 6-12 weeks is a dangerous time. One sniff where a sick dog relieved itself in the last 6 months can bring on parvo or another life threatening disease. Fail to expose it to strangers, including men, women, children, noise, etc. and you could end up with a misfit you can't take out in public. They also need continuing contact with other dogs, but it must be limited to ones you know are getting good care. http://www.apdt.com/po/news/docs/Messer_Nov06.pdf


----------



## misty073

My puppy is 13 weeks and I take her outside in our yard, but I dont take her anywhere else and I dont take our other dog anywhere else for now till the shots are complete. My puppy just had her first today and goes for her second in a month and I am sure the vet said two weeks after that. I am really concerned about the socialization though because we are looking at a minimun of 6 more weeks being unsocialized


----------



## rigidid

I take her to our backyard as well, mainly for potty , but it's not the same as outside trips and she still remains full of energy. 

She got her first vaccine today. The vet emphasized how important it is to keep her indoor until the *third round *is done! So only at 4 month old she will start her socialization with the outside world, and i predict some serious behavior problems in the future.
I don't think i will wait that long, better to let my paranoia down a bit and go for the other common suggestion saying it's ok to take her out after the second round! so only two more weeks .


----------



## DogPaw

rigidid said:


> I take her to our backyard as well, mainly for potty , but it's not the same as outside trips and she still remains full of energy.
> 
> She got her first vaccine today. The vet emphasized how important it is to keep her indoor until the *third round *is done! So only at 4 month old she will start her socialization with the outside world, and i predict some serious behavior problems in the future.
> I don't think i will wait that long, better to let my paranoia down a bit and go for the other common suggestion saying it's ok to take her out after the second round! so only two more weeks .


Waiting until your pup has had it's shots before introducing him to the world is most likely not going to create serious behavior problems later on. I have always waited until mine were done with their shots to get them out and have never had a problem with any behavior issues. I did have a female shepherd that was a bag of nerves, but that was a genetic issue not lack of socializing.


----------



## misty073

rigidid said:


> I take her to our backyard as well, mainly for potty , but it's not the same as outside trips and she still remains full of energy.
> 
> She got her first vaccine today. The vet emphasized how important it is to keep her indoor until the *third round *is done! So only at 4 month old she will start her socialization with the outside world, and i predict some serious behavior problems in the future.
> I don't think i will wait that long, better to let my paranoia down a bit and go for the other common suggestion saying it's ok to take her out after the second round! so only two more weeks .


I would wait too. Our Jack Russell came to us at 5 months with 1 set of shots we waited until she was done to take her out and she is very social. The previous owners could have taken her out but I doubt it because her harness was way to small.

My puppy now is about 13 weeks and just had her first set, the next one is in a month and the one after that is another month...then she can go out in the world....more importantly my Jack can go back to the park 

But I do take our puppy outside for lots of excersise, not just potty.


----------



## Labsnothers

It is hard to ruin a good dog, but failing to socialize is a good way to start. Just because some people get away with it, doesn't mean it is a good idea. Read Merle's Door all about how great it is to let your dog run loose.


----------



## DogPaw

Labsnothers said:


> It is hard to ruin a good dog, but failing to socialize is a good way to start. Just because some people get away with it, doesn't mean it is a good idea. Read Merle's Door all about how great it is to let your dog run loose.


You keep saying that if a dog is not socialized by the time it's 12 weeks then you are going to have problems with the dog. I just don't agree with that. I think that getting a puppy between 10 and 12 weeks is a good age to bring them home.


----------



## misty073

Labsnothers said:


> It is hard to ruin a good dog, but failing to socialize is a good way to start. Just because some people get away with it, doesn't mean it is a good idea. Read Merle's Door all about how great it is to let your dog run loose.


While it probably is a good idea to socialize young, and the younger the better, it isnt always feasable and you have to take the safest route. I would love nothing more than taking both my dogs out to the park or into the petstore when I go, but Bella isnt finished her shots and that could be more dangerous than a puppy who isnt socialized at a young age.


----------



## hanksimon

Clinical research showed that the best times for socilization started at 49 days - 7 weeks. That's when people used to adopt puppies. Newer research showed that waiting a few more weeks, and socializing while still in the litter resulted in calmer, more balanced dogs .... Mixed signals for owners.

Waiting until 12 weeks will not hurt the puppy, but you want to socialize with known dogs, because at 12 weeks it may be easier to frighten the puppy, then at 7 weeks. Be sure to expose the puppy to many friendly dogs, puppies, adolescent dogs, so that he learns what to expect and how to react.

If you expose him to cats, horses, squirrels, chickens, etc. at that time, you'll improve his social skills. 

If you are impatient, avoid common areas, like playgrounds and dog parks, even some Vet areas, until full immunity.

In contrast, you can socialize him with people, now. Too late, but a SuperBowl party would have been a good social coming out for the pup, as long as he doesn't get beer and pretzels.... Liver is another matter.


----------



## Labsnothers

misty073 said:


> While it probably is a good idea to socialize young, and the younger the better, it isnt always feasable and you have to take the safest route. I would love nothing more than taking both my dogs out to the park or into the petstore when I go, but Bella isnt finished her shots and that could be more dangerous than a puppy who isnt socialized at a young age.


Nobody with a clue takes a young puppy to the park or pet store. I certainly don't. As explained in the link in my first post, there are plenty of ways of getting a puppy out and exposed to what it needs to be while reducing the risk of disease. I see plenty of poorly socialized dogs out in public, barking and snapping and showing other signs of fear and stress. I can't say what they had as socialization, but I also see well behaved dogs that I know were well socialized.


----------

